# Trading power points for Woodstone at Mussanutten



## jkb (May 2, 2011)

I am considering purchasing a week 41 (prime leaf viewing), 1 bedroom unit at Woodstone at Mussanutten.  I am trying to find out what the trading power is of a week 41.  I called RCI & asked them this question but I don't believe their response of 13.

Does anyone have a 1 bedroom Casa, week 40, 41, or 42 (all prime leaf viewing) who could tell me what the trading power of their week yields?

Thanks.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 2, 2011)

I'm wondering this same thing also...I'm looking at buying this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SUMMIT-MASSANUT...=Timeshares&hash=item3f097944a5#ht_3926wt_934

Fixed week 31, 4br lock off

If i could get an idea of what TPU's each side would bring it would give me a basic idea if its worth to buy and trade one side every year or if i'm better off just buying 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Summit-Massanut...20774841235?pt=Timeshares&hash=item336734bb93

Fixed week 25, 4br Every other year


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2011)

Massanutten is a nice resort but with all the phases it's overbuilt.  Even though leaf season is nice there, kids are in school and how many adults without school children want to go on any particular week for a full week?  The only way to get decent value for trading purposes at Massanutten is to own a lock off unit depositing both halves seperately and either use points for deposit or reserve a holiday week when school is off for the whole week (4th of July or the week between Christmas and Easter).  

I can't make the deposit calulator work right now but from Oct 7-Oct 23 in 2011 there are 36 Woodstone units available both 2 bedroom in the other phase and 1 bedrooms from Casa and it takes 7 tpu's to trade into either.  There are 82 available units in all the resorts at Massanutten for these dates requireing 6-9 tpu's to trade in.  For the same period in 2012 there are already 20 deposits from Woodstone costing 10-12 tpus for the 1 and 2 bedrooms.


----------



## e.bram (May 2, 2011)

If it  is not a summer week(26-34)(any TS except a major city, NYC Boston etc.)  it  is  not.


----------



## live2vacation (Jun 4, 2011)

We are thinking about buying a fixed - week 49 - 4 BR - 4 BA split lock off unit at Woodstone with biennial use in even years.

So we could split it into a 2br - 2ba for yearly use.

The Maintenance Fees are $375 each year.

In all reality, what is the market value of this unit, and what will our ability to trade it, or use it at different times during the year instead of the fixed week?

We are Disney Vacation Club owners, so the ideas of a fixed week timeshare is completely foreign to us, and I have NO idea how it works in great detail (especially when it comes to trading, banking, etc)

Anyone care to educate a newbie????


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Live2Vacation,

I think you could easily buy the week 49 from $1.00 including transfer fees and closing- up to $400 including transfer and closing.  To get rid of it I doubt you could sell it for $100 and get the buyer to pay closing cost and transfer.  

You would get about 8 tpu's for each side but you could trade into 90% of the weeks at Massanutten for 8 or less.  Holiday weeks go for 16-24 tpu's and summer weeks average 13-18.  You can get rentals through RCI for less than $300 for all the off season weeks.  Woodstone has a 1 in 4 rule but you can stay in Woodstone one time, Summit another, Regal Vista's the next and I believe none of the other phases have restrictions.

The only units that have any real monatary value $500-$2000 are Summer, Holiday and 1-52 gold crown lock offs.

If you are going to buy Massanutten buy a week that you will or would be willing to use at least 50% of the time.


----------



## live2vacation (Jun 4, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> Live2Vacation,
> 
> I think you could easily buy the week 49 from $1.00 including transfer fees and closing- up to $400 including transfer and closing.  To get rid of it I doubt you could sell it for $100 and get the buyer to pay closing cost and transfer.
> 
> ...



OK - so I hope I understand this well, but let me make sure.

First off, if we pay $1.00, closing costs, and resort transfer fee - we are making a 'market average' deal?

WOW - HAHA - OK - So it's basically only a valuable unit if plan to vacation in that unit - every year, or every other year. So essentially we are going to be paying $375 each year, which averages out to $53.57 per night in a 2BR unit every year or $107.14 per night for a 4 BR unit.

That's not a bad deal - with a decent hotel room going for $100+ a night, $107.14 a night isn't bad for a 4 bedroom unit - the savings could really be great.... if we are going to use the unit every year, or every other year.... during our week.

Are we guaranteed 'our' unit for 'our' week - no matter when we reserve? Since we own that week - in that unit - every other year - I would assume that it is guaranteed.

OK - on to trading - I am not at all familiar with TPU's (Trade Power Unit I assume?)
So that means that we could trade for 90% of units in the Massanutten Resort complex for a week every year when we aren't making plans to use our both sides of our unit. Since it isn't a float week - how exactly does all of that work?

I guess it really does go to show that before buying, we should at least go to a sales presentation to pick up the know how of using the resort, and trading possibilities - I don't have a clue how all of this works!

We are Disney Vacation Club members, and we know that system very well - and it's taken us a few years to get all of that information and knowledge.

The more I learn about the value and usability of this timeshare unit, the more I think it's a horrible idea for us.

If we can get an RCI week for less than $300 - paying $375 every year is like losing $75 every year - correct?

I'm a little lost!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 4, 2011)

live2vacation said:


> If we can get an RCI week for less than $300 - paying $375 every year is like losing $75 a year-correct?



  If you are thinking about buying there you should visit but going on the sales our won't teach you much.  They will fast talk and tell half truths and un-truths.  They will say if you buy resale you won't get an owners gold card for discounts.  As far as I know all owners get the same discounts (but maybe not the bonus weeks -which someone else will have to explain the costs and benefits in case you want to stay more often than what you buy).  They may change this and make the bonus discounts not available to resale buyers but they still wouldn't be worth the $5000-$20,000 premium of buying retail there.

Below is the current availability of extra vacations at Woodstone-which has very nice units at Massanutten- which is a very nice resort - just way overbuilt.  I deleted the 6/6 and the check out dates.  This is only the 2 bedroom Woodstone units that were $413 and under.  The off season units also usually become available as last calls and drop to around $269 and are also included when RCI has BOGO specials.

2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 09-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 09-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 10-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 10-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 11-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 11-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 16-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 16-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 17-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 17-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 18-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 18-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 23-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 23-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 24-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 24-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 25-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 25-Sep-2011 	USD 305.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 30-Sep-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 30-Sep-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 01-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 01-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 02-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 02-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 07-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 07-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 08-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 08-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 09-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 09-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 14-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 14-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 15-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 15-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 16-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 16-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 21-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 21-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 22-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 22-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 23-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 23-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 28-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 28-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 29-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 29-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 30-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 30-Oct-2011 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 04-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 04-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 05-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 05-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 06-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 06-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 11-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 11-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 12-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 12-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 13-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 13-Nov-2011 	USD 287.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 25-Nov-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 25-Nov-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 26-Nov-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 26-Nov-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 27-Nov-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 27-Nov-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 02-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 02-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 03-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 03-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 04-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 04-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 09-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 09-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 10-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 10-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 11-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 11-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 17-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 17-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 18-Dec-2011 	USD 269.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 20-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 20-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 27-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 27-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 03-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 03-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 10-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 10-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 11-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 11-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 12-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 12-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 17-Feb-2012 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 17-Feb-2012 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	USD 368.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 02-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 02-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 04-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 09-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 09-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 10-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 10-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Fri 16-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 16-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 17-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 17-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Fri 23-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 24-Mar-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sat 07-Apr-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sat 07-Apr-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Partial 	Sun 15-Apr-2012 	USD 413.99 
2 Bedrooms 	Full 	Sun 15-Apr-2012 	USD 413.99


----------



## live2vacation (Jun 4, 2011)

WOW - OK - so the week we would be BUYING is actually $100 cheaper to RENT - than paying maintenance fees each year.

So that even makes it unfeasible to rent it ourselves if we didn't want to use it ourselves in a particular year.

Wow - I thought it was going to be a great deal - but it's looking like we might be better off just renting direct through RCI.

OK - now - how does one rent direct through RCI?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 4, 2011)

live2vacation said:


> WOW - OK - so the week we would be BUYING is actually $100 cheaper to RENT - than paying maintenance fees each year.
> 
> So that even makes it unfeasible to rent it ourselves if we didn't want to use it ourselves in a particular year.
> 
> ...



Ah, the double edged sword! You have to own a TS to get those deals on rentals, but if you own a TS and are paying MF's just to get those rentals, plus RCI yearly costs...they're not that great of a deal anymore


----------



## live2vacation (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah - we already own time at 4 resorts through Disney Vacation Club, and can trade through RCI, but I don't know if we can cash rent through RCI.

OK, so let me ask another newbie question - just OWNING at Massanutten doesn't automatically give us access to RCI trades, exchanges and rentals - correct? Do we have to buy an RCI membership or something?

Once again, totally new to the deed week timeshare - so I have a ton of questions about the whole thing works.

So far, point system booking seems a whole lot easier to understand!


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 6, 2011)

live2vacation said:


> Yeah - we already own time at 4 resorts through Disney Vacation Club, and can trade through RCI, but I don't know if we can cash rent through RCI.


DVC owners gain access to RCI via the DVC corporate membership.  Without an individual membership, you don't get member rates on rentals from RCI.  Alternatively, there are some rentals available through other timeshare rental outlets which do not require a membership, for you to rent, such as:

Tug's Marketplace (from owners):  http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/
RCI weeks:  http://www.endless-vacation-rentals.com/
II weeks:  http://www.condodirect.com/travel/welcome.home



live2vacation said:


> OK, so let me ask another newbie question - just OWNING at Massanutten doesn't automatically give us access to RCI trades, exchanges and rentals - correct? Do we have to buy an RCI membership or something?


Yes.  Some other points ownerships provide for an individual RCI membership out of your annual dues but some do not.  Regular fixed week ownerships do not.

Owning at Massanutten would only possibly make sense if you got the week you wanted to use yourselves nearly every year and you are VERY particular about having a specific unit with a specific view/location and this is what you bought - for a buck.    Anyway, is this your plan... to vacation here most years?  Owning something else through RCI may make sense if it was harder to get on trade.  Renting is preferable when the views don't matter as much and/or you want to travel around to different sites and/or the trade you'd want is not that tough to find on rental.  HTH.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 6, 2011)

*11 Tpu*

To answer the original posters question. A Casa de Campo 1 Bedroom week 40,41 or 42 will get you 11 TPU (I used 2012 to do the calculation).  I used both sides E (Partial) and K (Full). Same result - 11 points (TPU).

As far as the 2nd poster who was asking about Summit Week 25 or 31. Each side will get you 18 TPU. So if you break it apart and deposit it seperately you will get 36 TPU from one unit.  This is true for week 25 or 31. I used unit 159U week 31 / 25 2012 they each came up to 18 same for 159L.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 6, 2011)

*Renting*

You don't have to be an RCI member. You can rent through SKYAUCTION:

http://www.skyauction.com/doSearchAdv.do

Search on massanutten.  You can basically rent a week for 320 dollars on there. For these check in dates (basically exluding summer and holidays):

The Following Check-in Dates are Available for a 7 Night Stay!
September 30, 2011
October 1, 2, 8, 16, 22, 23, 28, 29, 30, 2011
November 4, 5, 6, 11, 12, 13, 2011
December 2, 3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 2011
January 7, 8, 15, 20, 21, 22, 28, 29, 2012
February 4, 25, 26, 2012
March 3, 9, 23, 2012


----------

